# A Week In Paradise



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks to some foresight by some individuals in the 1960’s, my family and I have the wonderful opportunity to enjoy Hebgen Lake from the comforts of a cabin less than 100 yards from the lakeshore. 

Fishing licenses for Yellowstone NP, Wyoming, and Montana were the tickets for admission to one of the best weeks of my entire year. The fish were aplenty and nearly all the success came on a dry dropper rig of a #14 yellow stimulator and a #18 rainbow warrior or a #18 lightning bug. 

Here are some pics of the trip - the view from the lakeshore, first fish of the trip (little guy caught on the first drift), brown that I finally got to bite after sight casting to it way too many times, and some fish on the smoker.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a very wonderful trip! Nice and cool I'd imagine.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Not jealous at all.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That is a great trip! Good work!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks fun!


----------



## Ratob (Dec 14, 2020)

Banned Spammer


----------

